# The Hermeneutics Quiz



## JM (May 27, 2008)

Interactive Assessment: The Hermeneutics Quiz | BuildingChurchLeaders.com

I scored 37.


----------



## CharlieJ (May 27, 2008)

I got 46. Guess I'm still a "conservative".


----------



## py3ak (May 27, 2008)

47


----------



## Ivan (May 27, 2008)

45...whew! I'm still conservative!


----------



## moral necessity (May 27, 2008)

45


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 27, 2008)

45 I'm a conservative. No suprise there!


----------



## turmeric (May 27, 2008)

45


----------



## gene_mingo (May 27, 2008)

44


----------



## Sonoftheday (May 27, 2008)

I scored a 35. And apparently I'm a conservative.

Who made this quiz and what are its leanings, I mean what kind of answers did it want me to answer?

For instance there was no choice on the sabbath question for the reformed response;
The Sabbath is a continual command practiced on Saturday from the beginning of the world until the resurrection of Christ, and practiced on Sunday from the resurrection until the end of the world.


----------



## Ivan (May 27, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> Who made this quiz and what are its leanings




Christianity Today.


----------



## shackleton (May 27, 2008)

I got a 47 but did not like the choice of answers on a few.


----------



## christiana (May 27, 2008)

I made 46 and already knew myself to be very conservative!


----------



## beej6 (May 27, 2008)

42.


----------



## Sonoftheday (May 27, 2008)

What are Christianity Today's leanings?? I don't read much of this sort of "pop-Christian" stuff so I am really ignorant of the magazine.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 27, 2008)

44


----------



## mshingler (May 27, 2008)

38. Guess I'm still conservative.


----------



## Ivan (May 27, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> What are Christianity Today's leanings?? I don't read much of this sort of "pop-Christian" stuff so I am really ignorant of the magazine.



Evangelical...leaning toward Arminian, I'd say.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (May 28, 2008)

42 - like Erik I was not too happy with some of the answers.


----------



## danmpem (May 28, 2008)

I don't even know what I really think for half of them.


----------



## Neogillist (May 28, 2008)

I scored 49, which means that I am the most liberal of all you guys, but also the most "balanced" according to the scale. 

Interesting to note that most of us are in the 40's, with quite a few close to 45. I guess those who are truly reformed should be in the "conservative" camp, (20-53).


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 28, 2008)

49


----------



## py3ak (May 28, 2008)

I thought a higher score meant more conservative?


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 28, 2008)

34, top dog




on the low side for now, whatever that means.


----------



## KMK (May 28, 2008)

CalvinandHodges said:


> 42 - like Erik I was not too happy with some of the answers.





And that's why we are on PB!


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 28, 2008)

KMK said:


> CalvinandHodges said:
> 
> 
> > 42 - like Erik I was not too happy with some of the answers.
> ...


----------



## Grymir (May 28, 2008)

30. Yes, I'm conservative!!!


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 28, 2008)

I voted as "liberal" as possible as far as I understand "liberal" and came up as a "progressive" with a score of 96 if that gives you any idea as to the scale. Low=Conservative, Middle=moderate, High=progressive


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 28, 2008)

grymir said,


> 30. Yes, I'm conservative!!!






down boy! down boy! you slobbering mad dog conservative!


----------



## Grymir (May 28, 2008)

I can't help it!! I used to be a total liberal, but then God got ahold of me!! I'm so glad!!


----------



## Timothy William (May 28, 2008)

I scored 52; still conservative, just. I think I gained points for having a sola scriptura rather than solo scriptura view. And for not thinking that prophecy continues today.


----------



## AV1611 (May 28, 2008)

53

"You scored between 53 and 65, meaning you're a moderate on The Hermeneutics Scale"


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 28, 2008)

joshua said:


> 41 and



 

41, Conservative. Some silly and loaded questions in there...


----------



## The Swan (May 28, 2008)

The correct answer is "44". FYI.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (May 28, 2008)

43--What about the tatoos?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 28, 2008)

46. I want it to be lower. Can I do it again and be less truthful? Who would have guessed that I'm more conservative than some of you.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 28, 2008)

I got a 46. Some of those questions, particularly the last 5 or so, were poor measures of ones hermeneutic ideology, In my humble opinion.


----------



## Stephen (May 28, 2008)

41. I guess I am safe  I thought the questions were poorly worded and some may have been trick questions. Not surprising from a more liberal bent.


----------



## caddy (May 28, 2008)

46


----------



## Galatians220 (May 28, 2008)

I tied you, Pastor Paul, with a *34*...  

Margaret


----------



## wallingj (May 28, 2008)

40 I made the bell for the board!!!


----------



## timmopussycat (May 28, 2008)

36
I already knew I was conservative but this is a surprise.
Mind you I think a category "None of the above" would change the scores drastically.


----------



## BJClark (May 28, 2008)

Mine was 35 and my 19 year old daughters was a 36


----------



## py3ak (May 28, 2008)

Well, number 5 would have many of the Puritans being less conservative.
Number 10 has _confessional_ believers being less conservative than radical individualists, which I think rather ironic.

And sometimes they didn't have options that were strong enough. On 3 I wished they would have had another category: the Bible sits in judgment on everything and is judged by none.


----------



## lwadkins (May 28, 2008)

Scored a 44 but found many of the answers to be unsatisfactory, although I still tried to give the answer closest to my views.


----------

